# Doors For Bathroom Storage!



## KurtR (May 8, 2004)




----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Wow, does that look nice. Did you fabricate those?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Details PLEASE !!! That looks great those shelves should come with doors.

John


----------



## KurtR (May 8, 2004)

I used 1/2 inch MDF rounded over the edges and cut a rabbit in the back for the 1/8" lexan, frosted the lexan by using a random orbital sander on the back side, fastened the lexan with clear silicone. The wife has been on me since last year to make them.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Those look fantastic! You mean to tell me that those shelves don't already come with doors??









Keystone!! Are you watching????


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Very Nice!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

KurtR said:


> I used 1/2 inch MDF rounded over the edges and cut a rabbit in the back for the 1/8" lexan, frosted the lexan by using a random orbital sander on the back side, fastened the lexan with clear silicone. The wife has been on me since last year to make them.


Looks Great - How did you match the off white of the cabinets? I am look at building a door to cover the factory stereo and need to match the paint colour.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Very nice work indeed. I can't believe Outback didn't put doors there! Anything you store there would be all over the floor without them.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice Job Kurt! Bring a set to the rally! I'll buy them from ya!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Start selling them. I'll be at Barrington shores in July that should give you plenty of time.

John


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Thor said:


> Looks Great - How did you match the off white of the cabinets? I am look at building a door to cover the factory stereo and need to match the paint colour.
> 
> Thanks
> Thor


You did not ask me, but on a recent mod, we removed a cabinet door and took it to the local ACE Hardware. They can computer color match and mix the paint. Ours was virtually perfect.


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

Wow, I love the doors. They look really nice. I sure would love to have a set for my camper. 
Great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anne


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice Job Kurt!

I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sweet job KurtR
They look awesome









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

biga said:


> Looks Great - How did you match the off white of the cabinets? I am look at building a door to cover the factory stereo and need to match the paint colour.
> 
> Thanks
> Thor


You did not ask me, but on a recent mod, we removed a cabinet door and took it to the local ACE Hardware. They can computer color match and mix the paint. Ours was virtually perfect.
[/quote]

the computer matched that well







Got my plan, thanks

Thor


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

lowes sells paint in a spray can that matched the color of my cabinets.
just take in one of your door to match.

campingnut


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

That looks Marvelous !
MaeJae


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Those look great!! Look like they came with the trailer!







I cant believe they didnt have them there before (?)


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

perfect...


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

You did a great job! Those look like they came from the factory that way, except, your's are straight! Hehe


----------

